# بصمة عطر وعطور نفس الماركة للبيع



## وسيط تجاري معتمد (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حي الله جميع من في هذا المنتدى الرائع ... نحب ان نخبركم بأنه يوجد لديناعطور ماركات 90 % بروائح عطور الماركات العالميه المعروفه .. نوفرها لكم بأرخص الأسعار وبأجود الخامات الثابته .. السعوديه ... العبوات 50 ملي مكبوسه كبس يعني انسى التهريب والزجاج ايطالي والبمب ايطالي في علبه فاخره تبيض الوجه بسعر راااائع ولفتره محدوده مع العلم
ان السعر الأصلي غالي جداً مثل ماانتم عارفين ..وإذا الطلب اكثر من5راح ارعيكم ونود اخباركم بأننا نوصل لمدينة القنفذه يد بيد
اماباقي مناطق المملكه عن طريق شركات الشحن​

​


هذي الصور 


​
وهذي قائمه بأسماء العطور 
الورا سبورت ( شانيل ) 
ايفوريا رجالي( كلفن كلين ) CK 
ديزل رجالي 
سينما من افسال لوران
شانص شانيل 
ايفوريا نسائي ( كلفن كلين ) CK 
لوف آن باريس 
لاهوم من افسال لوران
كوكو شانيل 
سي كي ان تو يو ( كلفن كلين ) CK 
دولسي قابانا ( ذا ون رجالي + نسائي 
ام سفن من افسال لوران
كوكو مزمزيل 
سكريت ا بشن من كلفن كلين ck 
لاكوست الوردي 
الي ( افسال لوران )
دنهل فرشش 
انترنتـي رجالي
من كلفن كلين 
لاكوست الأحمر 
نسيم الليل
دنهل ديزاير 
مس ديور 
لاكوست انسبريشن 
مونتال الأسود
دنهل بلو 
ديور ادكت 
قوتشي روشش 
مونتال الأبيض
سكادا مجنت 
ديور هوم القديم 
قوتشي بني 
نينا ريتشي
سكادا كلكشن 
فهرنهايت 32 الجديد ( ديور ) 
ون مليون 
دكني ( بي دلشز ) الأخضر
سكادا مون 
فهرنهايت الأحمر القديم ( ديور ) 
جاسمين نوير من بولقري 
بلاك اكس اس
باكروبان
سكادا s 
ديور هوم سبورت الجديد 
بولقري اكوا 
فـــلنــتــيــنــو
بورهوم
سكادا سقنتشر 
الور سنشوال نسائي من ديور 
بوس ون 
فلنتينو روك آن دروز
سكاد ا انكريد بل
الجديد 
بيــور بويزن من ديور 
هوقو بوس رجالي 
ايلين
باريس هليتون 
جادور من ديور 
هوقو بوس نسائي 
مايا ( زهور الريف )
كاميليا 
الحجر من ( عالم جنيد عطور البحرين 
عود وود من توم فورد 
نبتون من زهور الريف
ريحة العود 
اكس اس فور هير 
فلور بمب 
عود مبخر
فنتازيا 
ديبونت 
سلفر شدو من دوفي دوف 
الوافي
جولدن دست 
بربري ذ ا بيت 
ستلا 
جورج ارماني
جوسي كوتر 
بربري لندن 
كريد الأبيض 
برستيج 
من العربيه للعود
ايلين 
عطر الشيخ 
كريد الأسود 
سنشوال من المصباح
هوت جفنشي 
هبي سبيرت من شوبارد 
نرسيسو نسائي 
لينك الأبيض
جفنشي بلو 
وصال من ( أجمل ) 
سي اتش الأحمر 
من كارولينا هريرا 
كارتير ديكوريشن
جفنشي انجي الجديد لايف جينفر 
212 S … Y هريرا 
فرزاتشي بلو رجالي 
212 هريرا رجالي 
فرزاتشي كرستال نسائي 
فيري s ….. y
عطور جديده
لينك الأبيض
كارتير ديكلريشن
كارتير دراقون
كارتير با شـــــا
كارتير دليشز
سيلين فيفر
توتش اوف بنك من لاكوست
قوتشي فلور
. COM
توت بري من بدي شوب
فراوله من بدي شوب
توباك فلور من بدي شوب
كلاسك روز من بدي شوب
لايف من بدي شوب
اوشن من بدي شوب
ان تيوز
كاسكادي من شوبارد
فالنتينو الجديد
سكسي كرفت
فرزاتشي كرستال الوردي
جفنشي بي نيو​
هابي كلينك


[ يوجد لدينا عود اصلي ودهن عود - ورد - خلطات خاصه - فواحات بالشمع وكهربائيه - علب هدايا راقيه لاتترددوا
ولكم فائق احترامي مع العلم بأن هالنوعية من العطور تتمتع بثبات جميل جدا يصل الى يوم كامل 
وفي بعض الملابس يعلق بها لمدة يومين او ثلاثه ولكم التجربه ومن وجد خلاف لذلك 
فليسترجع ماله ويعيد اعطاره الى قواعدها سالمه ​
الاتصال للنسااااء فقط والرجال برساله على الرقم 


0530892199​




أختكم ( دمعة أحساس )
--------------------------------------------------------
تم نشر هذا الاعلان من قبل شبكة أبوعامر للنشر الألكتروني
لنشر أعلانك في 40 موقع تجاري مقابل 60 ريال
يمكنك الاتصال على الرقم / 0546719973
​


----------



## جوو الرياض (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: بصمة عطر وعطور نفس الماركة للبيع*

بالتووووفيق يارب^_^


----------

